# How Do You Make Your Horse Shiny?



## gizpeptig

There are so many things you can do to get a shiny coat. Here's a few:
~Make sure you keep to a de-worming program. Worms most often are the cause of horses not having a shiny coat.
~Curry him every day, before and after you ride. This loosens the old hair and helps bring out natural oils. 
~You can feed your horse supplements to help with the shine if you want. I have found out that ground flax seed works pretty good and horses love the stuff! I feed all my horses 1 oz twice a day. You can ground your own or buy it at most feed stores in pretty cheap. 
~A winter coat can also make him look dull. Blanket him during any cool weather (use a light sheet during warmer days) & after you ride curry instead of hosing him off. Some people also claim that if you stall them at nights under light you can keep the winter coat away. 
~There are also MANY other grooming products to "fake" a shine 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tianimalz

Aside from feeding, in the summer before I ride out to see friends, I like to rub Indie down (lightly) with some baby oil. I concentrate mostly on her black points so it really SPARKS on her copper coat, but with a dark chestnut like yours you could do the whole body, just don't make it greasy. A thin coat does the trick... and not too often, just for special occasions. 

But that really only works in the warmer months though, like the above poster said the winter coat makes it dull and putting oil on it would only look silly :lol:


----------



## Shenandoah

Ever since I put my boy on a multivitamin, I've been getting endless comments about how shiny his coat is.


----------



## Idlepastures

Nutrition plays a huge roll. Yes, it maybe top of the line, but it may NOT be the best for that horse. That being said, if your at a full care barn, food may not be an option to change. 

Adding in fatty omegas (3 & 6), along with oils like fish or sunflower, will increase shiney-ness, as well as improve over all coat quality. (Also has some added joint benefits.)

For short term shine, I like finishing sprays. We use show sheen on all of our show animals (horses, cattle, pigs, and rabbits.) 

This horse is fed a medium grade food, hay, and smartpak equine supplements. He is brushed daily, and we use a mixture of conditioners with fly spray daily.


----------



## equiniphile

I've found that good quality pasture works miracles. My 24-yr old almost never gets groomed, doesn't get any vitamins or supplements, and looks like this because of good hay and pasture:


----------



## DejaVu

To the post above^ My 27 yo. is on full pasture/stall as she pleases and keep steady weight and shine as well.

OP-Is he open to full pasture? I know for show horses a lot people like to keep them stalled, but for a million dollar shine, top of the line feed and hay doesn't always do it. They need that healthy organic grass as well.

I totally understand sun fade. My bay can fade to an ugly orange, but since I started feeding paprika, he doesn't sun fade anymore, and keeps his nice dark rich bay color, even on all day turnout in the heat of summer. 

If he's already fed well, and kept groomed, then all I can really suggest would be some added supplements.

SmartShine
GrandCoat
Cocosoya oil,
and Omega Horseshine are all respected coat supplements, to name a few.


----------



## Tianimalz

If you're worried about sun bleaching, I'd look into night turn out maybe?


----------



## horselover3210

Some things I've done that works is rub his coat with a cloth after brushing, brushing ALOT really helps!

Also, put some Corn Oil in his feed, about a 1/2 cup a day.

You could also try putting Black Oil Sunflower seeds in his food.

Don't use Showsheen, it makes them shiny at the time but it isn't good for their coat and attracts dust.

Use a round, rubber currycomb. Don't use a metal one; they are hard on the skin and break hair.

Hope this helps!!!!!!


----------



## ScharmLily

I don't know where you are located, but in many areas the soil is very depleted of vitamin E. Feeding hay rather than pasture further reduces the daily amount your horse is getting.

I had my mare for years, and despite hours of grooming and a good quality vitamin/mineral supplement, she just wouldn't shine. I found out when she went lame and we did a blood panel on her that she was deficient in vitamin E. After only a small amount of time being on a natural (more readily absorbed form) vitamin E supplement, she now shines regardless of when I brush her or how dirty she manages to get.

My new horse seemed to have less of a shine than he ought to, so I recently put him on a vitamin E supplement as well, as I already know that the soil around here is very depleted. He is now much shinier too.

I would suggest looking into it, as like others have said, vitamin deficiency is a major cause of a dull coat and sometimes it is hard to tell if they are getting everything they need even if they are on a high quality food. Hope this helped!


----------



## horsemadgirl

If you just want that shine for shows that rub a small amount of oil free natural conditioner (human) that makes them gleam, mind though... it is slippy.


----------



## Saddlebag

My boys, a bay and a black are very shiney which I contribute to their being able to roll in sand. Basically their diet is pasture or hay. Each gets a lb of senior's once daily just to bring them in so I can check them over.


----------



## KatieQ

I give my boys ground flax with a mineral supplement specifically developed for this area, by a local veterinarian. The flax really brings out the shine and dapples in their coat- I am told it is also very good for their immune system, their hooves and helps to prevent colic. It is very cheap- I buy whole seeds in bulk and grind them myself. I also give it to my dogs and it has similar benefits- people remark on their nice shiny coats all the time.


----------



## candandy49

The 2nd picture is my then 12 year old QH mare. She is now 24 years old and just in as good of health now. She looks to be a chestnut/sorrel, but is actually a red roan. She and I have been each other's since she was an 8 year old.

She has always had the shine of a "new copper penny" which I give allegiance to her being on no more than the absolute necessities that a horse requires, plus lots of brushing and rubbing down with a soft cloth that brings out the natural body oils for a lustrus shine like her's.

What I refer to as her daily diet being no more than absolutely necessary is just that. Her daily diet has consistantly been a custom mixed grain and pellet diet of 2 pounds morning and evening plus free choice top quality Bermuda Grass Hay.


----------



## sadstory1

old english trick, after grooming rub her down with a silk scarf. look at smokey... smokey also gets linseed oil in his feed as well as plenty of fresh fruit and veg (whatever is in season) i soak the veg overnight to remove dirt and pesticides


----------



## smrobs

Don't shampoo the horse unless it is completely unavoidable (ucky stains over large portions of her body). Brush and brush and brush and brush and brush....

If you are into showing, I wouldn't even wash her before a show (or at least minimize it to white areas), they have those brush kits that have coarse, medium, and soft brushes that are designed to loosen and remove all dust, dirt, and dead hair. Before a show, brush the crap out of her with those brushes and then run a clean, damp towel or washcloth over her coat to remove any trace dust that might still be clinging on.

Other than that, like others have said, a healthy shine comes from the inside out.

Mine get nothing more than free choice grass hay and 24/7 turnout... the bays have had zero grooming and the chestnut had just enough of a brushing to knock off the big chunks of dirt before saddling.


----------



## Tianimalz

smrobs said:


> Don't shampoo the horse unless it is completely unavoidable (ucky stains over large portions of her body). Brush and brush and brush and brush and brush....
> 
> If you are into showing, I wouldn't even wash her before a show (or at least minimize it to white areas), they have those brush kits that have coarse, medium, and soft brushes that are designed to loosen and remove all dust, dirt, and dead hair. Before a show, brush the crap out of her with those brushes and then run a clean, damp towel or washcloth over her coat to remove any trace dust that might still be clinging on.
> 
> Other than that, like others have said, a healthy shine comes from the inside out.
> 
> Mine get nothing more than free choice grass hay and 24/7 turnout... the bays have had zero grooming and the chestnut had just enough of a brushing to knock off the big chunks of dirt before saddling.



Omg that middle bay is amazing 8l He is gorgeous. 

Sorry to jack the thread for a moment, I HAD to say something! :lol:


----------



## smrobs

LOL, thank you . I will let Fat Nester know that he has another fan.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Three things I use to keep mine shiny. Good quality grain, lots of grooming and top quality hay.


----------



## Gallop On

We have two horses, a bay Arabian, and an Appaloosa, the Appy just WONT get a shiny coat, while my rescued Arab is perhaps thee shiniest horse I've seen in person  And they are both get the identical same food. 

Brush him, feed him well, with good stuff, and he should be shiny, if not... then, maybe its just him.


----------



## Kato

My horse gets nothing but pasture grass. In this picture she has not seen a brush in over 3 months. In winter when she is put on hay she loses that shine. She is on 24/7 turn out and spring through fall she just glows.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

sadstory1 said:


> old english trick, after grooming rub her down with a silk scarf. look at smokey... smokey also gets linseed oil in his feed as well as plenty of fresh fruit and veg (whatever is in season) i soak the veg overnight to remove dirt and pesticides


I just have to say that the "No parking" sign in this photo with the horse "parked" there is cracking me up :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

ScharmLily said:


> I don't know where you are located, but in many areas the soil is very depleted of vitamin E. Feeding hay rather than pasture further reduces the daily amount your horse is getting.
> 
> I had my mare for years, and despite hours of grooming and a good quality vitamin/mineral supplement, she just wouldn't shine. I found out when she went lame and we did a blood panel on her that she was deficient in vitamin E. After only a small amount of time being on a natural (more readily absorbed form) vitamin E supplement, she now shines regardless of when I brush her or how dirty she manages to get.
> 
> My new horse seemed to have less of a shine than he ought to, so I recently put him on a vitamin E supplement as well, as I already know that the soil around here is very depleted. He is now much shinier too.
> 
> I would suggest looking into it, as like others have said, vitamin deficiency is a major cause of a dull coat and sometimes it is hard to tell if they are getting everything they need even if they are on a high quality food. Hope this helped!


How much vitamin E daily do you feed? I've heard this from a ton of people, and I know my mare already gets supplements that include vitamin E, but I'm wondering if I should further supplement on top of them? (not to take over the thread, but I have the same issues as the OP and thought it would be a helpful question)


----------



## jody111

add a tablespoon of oil into his feed, brush regually to stimulate the oils and wash little as it removes the oils...

I wash pre a show a couple of days is better...

then I do a baby oil bath (Hot bucket of water with a few decent squirts of oil in it) agitate the water to mix in the baby oil and dip sponge on the top and rub all over.... over and let dry on horse without sweatscraping off or rinsing... (Done after a normal shampoo..

it does not make the horse slippery nor can you see the baby oil as it doesnt make them greasy - its all absorbed in - never had issues with it making them slippy








my shiney pony


----------



## jody111

btw the horses that get the best shine are the liver chestnuts for sure!!! so when you get it sorted your ponies gonna shine


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Wow jody he's gorgeous!!


----------



## fancygirl

*laser sheen!!*

Use a rubber curry comb and lots of elbow grease! I also use laser sheen (just like show sheen but not as slippery) and vetrolin spray. You can also try adding a supplement like cocosoya, super shine ultra or cool calories (stay away from this one if your horse in on the plump side though, its 99% fat so it packs on the pounds too)

I attached a picture of my horse, I always get compliments on her "copper penny shine" and all I used is a curry comb and laser sheen (dont mind my face in the picture, it was a long day lol!). 

Good luck!!


----------



## fancygirl

[quote/]How much vitamin E daily do you feed? I've heard this from a ton of people, and I know my mare already gets supplements that include vitamin E, but I'm wondering if I should further supplement on top of them? (not to take over the thread, but I have the same issues as the OP and thought it would be a helpful question) [/quote]

My mare had a vitamin E deficiency (I live in upstate NY), I would recommend getting your horses levels tested before you add supplements, especially if you are giving them selenium too their levels can get too high. 

She used to get one tbs a day of vitamin E but she hasnt been on it in over a year since I had her retested and her levels were way above where they needed to be.


----------



## GeeGee Gem

some people apply pig oil to the coat before shows over here. x


----------



## ScharmLily

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> How much vitamin E daily do you feed? I've heard this from a ton of people, and I know my mare already gets supplements that include vitamin E, but I'm wondering if I should further supplement on top of them? (not to take over the thread, but I have the same issues as the OP and thought it would be a helpful question)


I use the smartpak natural vitamin E powder. It is 2500 IU per serving and there is probably about a tablespoon in each well. This will vary between products, so I would just recommend reading the label and following the directions. The good thing is that you can't overdose on vitamin E.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I actually called SmartPak and the multi vitamin supplement my mare is on they said has plenty of Vitamin E!  So the good news is that she's on plenty, bad news is that there still must be something missing from her diet, because her coat is always so blah in my opinion (although difficult to get a buckskin to shine the way you chestnut and bay owners can!) ;-)


----------



## paintluver

I am jealous, I am trying so hard to get my Romeo shiny, but on a grey horse not so easy. I am going to try the oils and get him tested for any deficiencies. I want him to shine haha!


----------

